# Hello from New Zealand!



## LCRNZ (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Guys!

I'm a breeder in Auckland, New Zealand currently focusing on bettering the agouti,pew, dilute agouti self's and the even and broken marked pied types. I've recently acquired a lovely dutch buck too so that may lead me into the dutch marked pen.

Anyone else here from NZ- I've networked with a few breeders here but there seems to be only a hnadful (even those were a little diffcult to draw out of the woodwork)

Where is everyone from? I look forward to learning alot off you gys- NZ has a pretty small gene pool and what genetics we have aren't typically great examples, so we have our work cut out for us here!

Regards,
Katy @ LCR Mousery


----------

